# watercolour on paper



## punlop (Sep 25, 2011)

cat watercolour on paper
Punlop anusonpronprem
Thailand


----------



## punlop (Sep 25, 2011)

cat watercolour on paper
punlop anusonpronprem
thailand


----------



## punlop (Sep 25, 2011)

cat watercolour on paper
Punlop Anusonpronprem
Thailand


----------



## fine (Sep 22, 2011)

fine!! You can do some of the details of it?:confused1:


----------



## punlop (Sep 25, 2011)

fine said:


> fine!! You can do some of the details of it?:confused1:


Hi my name's Punlop
I love to paint in my leisure time. 'Cause I've got many cute cats at my home so I 'm gonna show you my water color painting for a cat lover!
Hope you all enjoy them









Khao Manee  the royal Cats of Siam.
Watercolour on Paper
Punlop Anusonpronprem
Thailand


----------



## punlop (Sep 25, 2011)

cat and Turtle
watercolour on paper
punlop anusonpronprem
thailand


----------



## fine (Sep 22, 2011)

punlop said:


> Hi my name's Punlop
> I love to paint in my leisure time. 'Cause I've got many cute cats at my home so I 'm gonna show you my water color painting for a cat lover!
> Hope you all enjoy them
> 
> ...


 hi !Punlop!!! i am very like your watercolour ! :thumbup: you are very talented!


----------



## punlop (Sep 25, 2011)

thanks for your delightful compliment.
Ok Let me introduce myself...
My name's Punlop , you can call me "Chock" (mean "a chance" in Thai).
I graduted from Mahidol University in Thailand.
In my spare time I love water color painting , most of the paints are birds , cats and dog.
I also paint landscape too.









American Shorthair 
Watercolour on Paper
Punlop Anusonpronprem
Thailand


----------



## punlop (Sep 25, 2011)

Cat Persian
Watercolour on Paper
Punlop Anusonpronprem
Thailand


----------



## punlop (Sep 25, 2011)

Cat Persian
Watercolour on Paper
Punlop Anusonpronprem
Thailand


----------



## punlop (Sep 25, 2011)

Cat Persian
Watercolour on Paper
Punlop Anusonpronprem
Thailand


----------



## punlop (Sep 25, 2011)

Cat Persian
Watercolour on Paper
Punlop Anusonpronprem
Thailand


----------



## punlop (Sep 25, 2011)

Scottish fold Cat
Watercolour on Paper
Punlop Anusonpronprem
Thailand


----------



## punlop (Sep 25, 2011)

Cat Persian
Watercolour on Paper
Punlop Anusonpronprem
Thailand


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

They're really nice.


----------

